# Proper use of Bee-Vac and susequent trasportation to hives...please help !!



## ezawada (Jan 16, 2011)

Need some understanding how to better use bee-vac and transport bees.
Originally I was using a paint strainer to such the bees into, using a 1 hp mini-ship vac and a 5 gallon bucket. Upon transporting them, even after 40 minutes…most of the bees did not survive. They were quite active after taking from the bucket, but then soaked themselves (w/ honey ??) and looks like they “drown” or suffocated themselves.
I switched to a 2 gallon bucket inside the 5 gallon bucket, with 1.5 inch holes drilled all over the 2 gal bucket, and screen over top all. It worked like a charm for first trial. Same 40 minute trip, but improved airflow, as the bees rode in the cab with me, instead of the bed with cover on top.
Then today I try again, and most did not survive the trip (time) ??????? They definitely are better off being caught in the 2 gallon bucket, instead of paint strainer…but is it the heat that is killing them. All three days last have gotten into 95-105 F…

All advice is welcome how to use this bee-vac in conjunction with proper storage and transportation methods, as this vac is super at pulling bees out of place where hive and swarms would be hard to get without it.

Thanks in advance !!


----------



## Capricorn (Apr 20, 2009)

Here is a thread I started about my issues: http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?255760-Bee-Vac-mortality-question

I'm vac'ing them into a bucket, and based on the advice I received, I put a larger screen over my suction port area and I made up some bucket lids that have really large vents. So I vac up a few pounds into a bucket, then swap the bucket out for a new one and put a screened lid on it. Seemed to solve the mortality problems that I was having with my setup.


----------



## eqnox (Nov 10, 2009)

The best bee vac I have seen vac'ed the bees directly into a super so the bees could cluster together on frames. A screen bottom and top board was used for transport. There is also the option of vac'ing the bees into a bee package.


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

You must be able to regulate the suction. If you leave it wide open you will have a high mortality rate.You want your suction set so it removes the bees with the least amount of suction as possible.


----------



## ezawada (Jan 16, 2011)

Do you all think I'm having too high suction, even though all bees are alive and well and kicking up to 2-3 hours after I vac them ?
Sometime it take me 1-2 hours to transport them to hives....Which could be the problem ? waiting too long, and getting too hot to transport them, or too much suction, and then this delayed reaction ? or both ?


----------



## ken rice (Apr 28, 2010)

If you have your suction set,than Imho it is probably a ventilation problem.Just make sure the bees are getting plenty of air.


----------



## hemichuck (Oct 27, 2009)

I built a bushkill bee vac that I found on robos world.Here is a the address http://robo.bushkillfarms.com/beekeeping/bee-vac/ 
It works much better and you have the luxury of just setting it down and opening the front so they can start to fly.You can come back later and add a bottom board and inner cover/lid.I have been using mine for a couple of years and have had a very high success rate.


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

too much suction is a problem but heat might even be a bigger problem. we start at daylight and try to put them in three boxes when we vac. the spitting up of the honey is a sign of overheating. they will do this sometimes even when you dont vac them. i found this out the hard way w/ a big swarm i put in a box and let get too hot.


----------



## ezawada (Jan 16, 2011)

trainwrecker....agreed. after housing some swarms, there develops a "smelly liquid", even after a couple hours.

please advise on the following.......should one spray water on/through the screen to keep them cool ?

this latest trip, I vac'd only about 1-2 lbs, and they stayed very active for 3-4 hours.....then almost
immediately, they all started to accumulate on the bottom of bucket, and I lost about 3/4 of them.

thank goodness this weekend is alot cooler here in No. CA.

I will cut a 1.5 inch hole, and install a cover to open/close to regulate the suction better.....and move them to hive ASAP, and only put about 2 lbs in each of the 2 gallon buckets I have (3 in total).
And, plan to do as early in day as possible....

It's a tough lesson to learn...thanks for all your help !!

EZ


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

If your bees are dying as a big sticky mess, I would suspect overheating. The few times I have done it, I tried not to leave them in the vac too long, and used a big screened box to transfer them into when there are a lot to vac up.

I think the liquid is from the bees puking up the honey when they overheat.


----------

